# My little fluffette..



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Skiddles was busy preening and I just had to call her name.
She doesn't look impressed that I interrupted her.


----------



## LaurenWright (Mar 11, 2013)

aawwwwww, so cute. mine sits on me and preens too. yours deff looks like a girl, how cute!!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

That's adorable!
Hank gives me that same annoyed look to when I bother her:lol:


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

aww how cute! 
I love how you are getting the stink eye from her!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Fortunate said:


> aww how cute!
> I love how you are getting the stink eye from her!


I know...how evil is it??


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

She is so cute


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

What a pretty girl.


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

So cute, and what do you know, Skiddles had her picture taken with Mariah Carey.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

So fluffy! So cute!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

dearblythe said:


> So cute, and what do you know, Skiddles had her picture taken with Mariah Carey.


Thats probably the real reason she isn't impressed.


----------

